# Hannah and Jasper Model Puppias



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

On the way home from work today...mom and dad decided 
it was time to get Hannah her 1st puppia. There is a really
cute puppy boutique named sloppy kisses where you can buy 
all kinds of super cute pet specialty items, so we stopped
off there since it is where we bought Jasper's super cute puppia.
I must say it was a lot of fun purchasing my 1st pink plaid 
puppia for our little girl. Once we got home and got our 
overly excited puppy greetings at the door , we did a quick
photo shoot to show off how cute Hannah looked in it. 
Of course that led to Jasper showing off in his blue
puppia and then more photos of Jasper and Hannah after 
their "mini pet" fashion show. Hannah was quite tired after
all the excitement which led to her being all cuddly and cute
in her daddy's arms...hence I had to snap a few more pics. 
I think everyone can see that going into her 4th week with us
she is truly comfortable in her home and with her new family...
not to mention that she is as spoiled as Jasper now. 


Hannah in her new puppia:




































Nice face Jasper:









Even better face Jasper:









Cuddle time:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

After their naps in Ralph's computer chair:


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

This is my life I can't see my pc but I can see a lot of fur lol!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute I just love them.You better watch out I am coming to get them lol.They are so cute and I am glad she is fitting in well.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hannah is really settled in to her new home with you and Jasper. It's
really heart-warming to see. I love Puppia's! Your pups both look great
in them. So fun to have fashions for our Chi's


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww they both look adorable in their puppias.
The pics with Hannah and her dad all cuddled are just precious.
She really has settled in so nicely with you guys.
It is lovely to see.
Looks like your hubby and Jasper love her to bits too. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jasper's Dad said:


> This is my life I can't see my pc but I can see a lot of fur lol!!!


Just saw this.
Look's like you love it anyway.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just love hannah! She is just the cutest little thing. And jasper is as handsome as ever too! Love the puppias. Love the one of them both having a cuddle with 'daddy'. 

Too cute xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww they are just the cutest pair!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I love the puppia harness they are so cute and comfy all of mine have them x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr theyre just gorgeous x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, they are such a gorgeous pair. Hannah looks like she has fitted in wonderfully.
There is something very cute about guys and teeny dogs too! They clearly luv their Daddy..he he


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Laura, your new Angel is a beauty!! What a doll! And of course Jasper is a handsome dude! The pictures are all so precious! I can just see the love on your hubbies face.


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Terri said:


> Just saw this.
> Look's like you love it anyway.


I wouldn't trade it for anything they are my babies!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jasper's Dad said:


> I wouldn't trade it for anything they are my babies!


Aww that is is so cool and very cute!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So cute! Your two lay all over your husband like Pedro does my husband! Chis are the greatest!
Oh.....and I love the puppias!:love4:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Both perfect little models and both love there daddy thats for sure xxxxxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I never knew having 2 chis could be so delightful.
Ralph and I are so proud of them. 
Thanks for all the sweet compliments.


----------



## MLaCross (Sep 17, 2009)

ooo i love that store! I haven't been in there in awhile. I got Penelope the cutest life jacket there!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How exciting for you to buy something in pink. Those sure are some well loved pups. Very nice pictures of the family..you need to get in one now and again..lol.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww....they sure love each other and daddy too..


----------

